# Pony Bottle



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm wanting to get a pony set-up. What do yall use/rec


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

IMHO..have a minimum of a 13 CU pony botttle/regulator set up. I personally don't care for the little Spare-Air units. They are only 3 CU, and might be fine for relatively shallow use, but they don't have enough air for a safe, controlled accent from depth. But when it really comes down to it, a little extra is better than none if you're sucking a vacume at 100'.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

What are you wanting to do with this set up? Are you looking for a deco rig, gonna be having it just incase you run out air, or what is the main purpose of the the bottle? I personally would recommend getting a 40cu ft tank. They're not to big but offer plenty of spare air and/or deco gas. Also the 40cu/ft tanks offer decent bouncy properties if you plan on keeping it clipped off on your side. Just sit down and take a look at what you are gonna be using it for.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

If you just want something to have for an ascent in case you run out and can't find your buddy, a 13 or 19 cu.ft. should be fine. Bigger is better. I wouln't even consider one of those tiny spare air rigs. Depending on the depth of your dive and your rate of air consumption, a Spare Air might not get you to the surface before it's empty, much less do a safe ascent with a safety stop.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a spare air and I like it for snorkeling because it gives me about 26 breaths at less than 15 feet. I'm not a good snorkeler.But for the extra safety I would spend a little more and get a 13 or 19 cf bottle.For a scubaredundant air source, I use a 19 cf bottle with a sherwood 1st and 2nd stage reg. I have the 2nd stage on a tiny bungie cord hanging around my neck so I always know where it is. Many tech divers are doing it like this now and thats where I first saw it. My 19 is attached to my regular tank on a harness thats how I like my set up. If you look around you can find everything you need used. I got my sherwood maximus used at a dive shop for 75.00, pony bottle new was 125.00 and the harness was about 50.00. So I have 250.00 invested in it and The spare air's use to be 250.00 years ago but I dont know now.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I've actually been looking at a 13cu. My reason for wanting one is safety, I'm a safe diver but I know shit happens so you can never be too safe.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

dsar, man be careful snorklin with the mini rig, you can really f*** up your day by mixing free-divin and breathin compressed air. I'm sure you know dude justa reminder.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

There are alot of great posts here but for a alternate air source I would recommend you go with the 19cu bottlerather thanthe 13....its neglible on the size difference and the extra volumeallows for a comfortable ascent with a proper safety stop included. The 19 will also be better if you advance your training to higher levels. The 40's are great and I have a few but I use them as O2 stage bottles with various mixes...steel 72's are even better stage bottles,but thats a whole different can of worms....good luck...go talk to the guys at MBT and I know they will give you the best advice to fit your immediate and future needs........Dive Safe.....


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Gotta agree with last post on bottle size, go with the 19. Next decision you have to make is how to carry. I've used "the ultimate pony bracket" (junk) and the "pony tamer" (ok, better system) but I now use and am thoroughly satisfied with Ultimate Products "Quick Draw Bracket". Securemounting, easy main tank changes without additional hardware and the ability to remove while submerged for give-away. 

Stay safe!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I dove with a pony bottle a few years ago and it had my spare reg on it. It kept getting in the way and wrapping in my speargun line so on shallow dives, id just leave it on the boat. Obviously not a good idea. I then bought 100 cf dive tanks. I always have extra air now.

Where are u a firefighter at? i work for PFD local 707.

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

Been using the 3.0 Spare Airs for last 2 years. Rarely hang around deeper than 110ft. and like always having it on me. It is totally out of the way and doesn't create another snag or tangle nuisance on my primary. (If I'm within 100 feet of old mono or the safety rope at the surface it automatically wraps my first stage and hoses) Use it strictly for recreational diving, spearfishing for emergency use only. It may not be much but it will sure look mighty good if I'm empty. I agree that the pony's are safer, allowing for safety stops. I like the more streamline approach. Fasten it to the BC and you don't even know it's there. 

Feel that with controlled breathing... nitrox, I could safely make it up.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't worry about the Pony John.. You're just going to puke your guts up on the way down anyway. You'll never stay down long enough to use up your main tank..... The idea behind the pony is a back up incase you run out of air.. If your tummy hurts too bad do dive, you'll never need one. \\



I just saved you a couple hundred bucks... 



Say "thank you daddy.".


----------

